#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-14
<h00k> oi
<h00k> I was all "Hey, Unity isn't showing the bar!" and then I remembered I put Maverick back on this guy.
<h00k> Anyone have experience with embedded linux hardware like a sheevaplug or beagleboard?
<h00k> I hear the SheevaPlug has heat issues
<h00k> Someone in identica just recommended a FOX board, this looks pretty coool
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-15
<lostson> you would think a small project would be easy but its kicking me arse
<lostson> ha freakn hah success
<intok> So now they're gaging the 14
<antikoa> what do we need to do to become an approved ubuntu loco team?
<h00k> antikoa: there are a few profits
<h00k> er
<h00k> I am on my phone, let me properly respond, out attempt to
<h00k> antikoa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Becoming%20an%20Approved%20Team
<antikoa> ;looking now
<h00k> cool
<h00k> I would sun it up but I an on my phone
<antikoa> so has anyone decided to do any of these?..or is it a "if i am asking i should be doing" sort of thing?
<h00k> let me take a look in the next hour and let you know what we have
<antikoa> roger...
<h00k> we don't have much as far as sustained activities
<antikoa> wdt_antikoa@hotmail.com ...i am starting to tool up for summer and outside one non-profit project i got nothing going
<h00k> w do a meeting here and there, we have had a few release parties, but I an trying to prod for other ideas
<antikoa> so i am down to focus on anything the loco needs...not in madision but lacrosse
<h00k> cool :D
<h00k> did you see the mailing list post about the meeting tomorrow?
<antikoa> yup...
<h00k> ok, UPS is open, nfr back
<h00k> br back
<h00k> be
<antikoa> ttyiaf
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-16
<lostson> home again home again
 * nickmoeck is preparing to make the leap to Natty
<lostson> been there done that unity was a bust for me
<lostson> not impressive at all
<lostson> tiling window manager that is shiny and has fancy effects
<lostson> interesting concept though
<nickmoeck> I won't be using Unity. I'm a KDE guy
<mikeputnam> i'm very happy with Lucid. in fact the happiest i've been so far with desktop Linuxen
<mikeputnam> only a Fedora 12 install from a few years back comes in a close second
<mikeputnam> i really want to love OpenBSD but i can't yet
<mikeputnam> i'm too impatient
<mikeputnam> there are many things OpenBSD does better than any other
<mikeputnam> yet there are things that they severely lack in as well
<mikeputnam> i wish i was a c savant so i could contribute
<twopoint718> mikeputnam: yes, I want to help on those kinds of projects but it seems kinda daunting
<mikeputnam> my experience has been: it seems attractive, get all revved up about helping, file a bug report or two, help some newbs out with a few easy questions, but after a while that just isn't enough to keep me revved up.
<mikeputnam> i'm not vested enough
<twopoint718> I need to develop the skill of diving into an existing codebase.  It can be really tough.
<lostson> i love C its my favorite to work with hence the new mimic project im working on but that is a mix of C and Lua
<twopoint718> I was also going to say (about what loston was saying before) that I'm giving a lightning talk at the next MadLUG meeting on tiling window managers.
<mikeputnam> dwm!
<lostson> mimic!
<twopoint718> yes, dwm and xmonad
<lostson> both excellent tiling window managers
<twopoint718> I've only got 10 min or so, but I think I can show (really briefly) how to tweak their configurations
<lostson> dwm shouldnt be a problem but xmonad i think you will be pressed for time seeing as its haskell
<twopoint718> I'll start with an existing config file and just change something like a basic keybinding, just to give a flavor of it.
<twopoint718> and say something like "oh and there's xmobar for if you want a status bar and trayer if you want a systray"
<twopoint718> ...would there be anything that even a 10min talk on tiling window managers *must* include?
<mikeputnam> tmux?
<mikeputnam> (more openbsd <3)
 * h00k is here
<h00k> I saw a guy at one of the release parties use xmonad
<twopoint718> h00k: I like it very much.
<h00k> twopoint718: I tried to set it up once.
<h00k> I got scared and gave up.
<twopoint718> It really helps to start with a config file that someone else set up. Or start with no config file and use the defaults.  The tutorial is a *must*
<h00k> rails s -d
<h00k> wrong terminal.
<lostson> you wait h00k when mimic is done you will like that : )
<h00k> lostson: what is this?
<lostson> its my continuation of the ion3 work but its called mimic
<lostson> another tiling wm
<h00k> Gotcha
<h00k> I knew you couldn't leave for the Windows forever.
<h00k> heroku db:pull
<h00k> bah, stop it!
<lostson> nah i cant stand windows too damn slow
<h00k> one bug down
<h00k> I'm working on wedding-rsvp again
<h00k> And how did I miss this Ratatat album?
<h00k> LP4
<mikeputnam> today i made this pointless exercise of node.js + express + mongodb + mongoose orm on a free server from joyent  http://dhmn.no.de/
<mikeputnam> i ran apache bench against this and an equally pointless app i cobbled on google app engine and node.js won
<mikeputnam> scientific proof!
<mikeputnam> that i write pointless apps   :/
<h00k> mongodb
<h00k> is that the one with Web Scale?
<mikeputnam> doesn't sound familiar
<h00k> Ahahaha, there was this dumb video...hang on
<mikeputnam> mongodb is a nosql, json based db
<h00k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs
<h00k> er, some language apparently is NSFW
<mikeputnam> lol
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> whoops.
<mikeputnam> lolol
<mikeputnam> omg lol
<mikeputnam> lolol
<h00k> :D
<twopoint718> so what is this "webscale" meme?
<h00k> no clue
<mikeputnam> that is the awesomest
<mikeputnam> i'm guilty of becoming enamored with such things
<mikeputnam> they're the android/iPad/3dTV/$shinynewthing of web app dev
<h00k> webscale.
<mikeputnam> i hadn't realized that mongo doesn't actually store writes immediately
 * mikeputnam learns from pop humor videos
 * h00k unplugs server before commit
<mikeputnam> for most stupid crap (or pointless apps) on the internet this is acceptable
<h00k> yep.
<h00k> Dougipad: wat
<h00k> Dougipad: no
 * h00k disbeliefs
<Dougipad> H00k you can add another I'd
<h00k> Dougipad: I see that.
<h00k> Dougipad: here, check out this sweet flash video.
<mikeputnam> but! i'd bet as these things come and go, relational db's will eventually adopt some of the fly-by-night things
<h00k> oh, just kidding :(
<h00k> mikeputnam: probably, yeah.
<Dougipad> This interface is unusable. Can't see typing and chat at sa,
<Dougipad> Me time. Peace
<mikeputnam> there have to be some neat ideas in there somewhere
<douglasawh> h00k: I didn't see your responses...BECAUSE I COULDN'T SEE THE TEXT
<douglasawh> there was an IRC app, but I never know what to put which is why I use quassel because it always has freenode defaulted in
<twopoint718> Okay, yeah that xtranormal video gives me a headache
<douglasawh> irc999 I believe it is called
<h00k> douglasawh: no prob :D
<h00k> douglasawh: my future in-laws have one too, but it's for work related things/research
<h00k> Worst. Video. And. Or. Song. Ever. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0
<nickmoeck> Rebecca Black ?
<h00k> ahahahahahahaha
<h00k> nickmoeck: yes.
<douglasawh> you [not coc approved] caused me to miss the goal in the Galaxy game
<h00k> douglasawh: ! I bet there exists a replay somewhere
<nickmoeck> from what I understand, daddy paid for someone to write the song for her to sing, etc
<douglasawh> h00k: yeah, I saw it on the TV right after it.
<h00k> douglasawh: see, I'm not terrible
<h00k> nickmoeck: they *paid* someone for those lyrics
<douglasawh> but this brings up an intesting point.  If I were to want to discuss a fatherless child or a female canine, how would I go about doing that?
<h00k> "tomorrow is saturday, and sunday comes afterwords"
<h00k> douglasawh: a bastard or a bitch?
<h00k> douglasawh: in context, sure
<nickmoeck> Or, you could, you know, just say "female canine" or "fatherless child"
<h00k> that too, sure
<douglasawh> ubuntulog2 you saw what h00k said, right?
<h00k> locobot_2: what
<douglasawh> a bastard or a bitch. shame.  He's supposed to be our moral compass
<douglasawh> ubuntulo1 seems to be missing a 'g'
<mikeputnam> George Carlin was our moral compass
<h00k> George Carlin. Oh my.
<douglasawh> IRC needs a way to fav posts, because that would be one.
<h00k> yes
<douglasawh> ubuntulo1 better find that 'g' before he needs to pay up or he might be missing more than that
<h00k> we could start a quotebook or something
<douglasawh> the coc should have like afterhours rules for LoCos
<douglasawh> wouldn't work in a global channel for obvious reasons
<h00k> Apparently she is 13.
<mikeputnam> ?
<douglasawh> who is 13?
<mikeputnam> h00k: are you using the wrong window again?
<h00k> mikeputnam: no...er...sorry, that girl in the video I linked
<h00k> the terrible Friday song
<douglasawh> gonna do updates which usually means I lose connection on natty...we shall see
<h00k> douglasawh: good luck
<h00k> I found a funny bug
<h00k> douglasawh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/734865
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 734865 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] RT2860 Wireless will not authenticate and connect when on battery power." [Undecided,New]
<h00k> hello
<h00k> guests are deleting themselves again
<h00k> from wedding-rsvp
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-17
<douglasawh-work> I won't be able to make it tonight
<h00k> douglasawh-work: okay
<douglasawh-work> but I'm installing ubuntu as we speak in concession
<h00k> that makes up for it, then
<lostson> would love to but just got home from work and have stuff to take care of here first hopefully i can catch up later
<h00k> lostson: I know the feeling
<h00k> exigraff, intok, jrolland-ubuntu, mikeputnam, nickmoeck, ripps, twopoint718, uberushaximus, anyone around?
<twopoint718> I'm here
<h00k> Oi!
<h00k> We've got 2.
<twopoint718> haha
<twopoint718> You should reschedule it to last week
<h00k> :D
<h00k> we had more people
<exigraff> okay, /me is here
<exigraff> the party can begin
<h00k> Three!
<h00k> So, mostly I wanted to talk about Release Parties.
<h00k> I am having one in Rhinelander, it sounds like Madison is going to have *something*, date to-be-determined
<h00k> as is the one in Rhinelander
<h00k> twopoint718: ...excuse me for being terrible...where you located again?
<twopoint718> h00k: madison
<h00k> Yes. That.
<twopoint718> douglasawh-work and I will talk it over at Ubuntu hour on Saturday for sure
<h00k> exigraff: anything you've heard about up there?
<h00k> twopoint718: cool, yeah, we sorta talked about it on the madlug-sc list
<twopoint718> Ah yes, I forget that you're on that. :)
<h00k> ;) I'm that one out-of-place guy.
<exigraff> nothing up here, though I'm not really connected to any die-hard 'buntu users here
<h00k> ripps would probably be pumped to win another keyboard/mouse
<h00k> but I don't havetime to plan one up there, too
<h00k> cool. So, we may have 2. One for sure.
<exigraff> I /will/ spend the night being slovenly drunk in #ubuntu-release-party, for whatever that's worth
<h00k> that's more than before
<twopoint718> Oh, that's right! We should have prizes.
<h00k> Something else I thought of...is doing a member-of-the-month...
<h00k> get a pic, and a short write-up
<h00k> voted on during a *monthly* meeting!
<h00k> and throw it on ubuntu-wisconsin.org
<exigraff> I wanted to do member profiles, this could tie in with that
<h00k> It could, that'd be cool.
<h00k> So.  Cool, we had more people around for last-weeks canceled meeting, everyone was distracted with Madison stuffs,
<h00k> aaaaaand now we have 3.
<twopoint718> I thought we had three before
<h00k> well, there were some drifters, one Ubuntu-WiGuest who emailed me later,
<twopoint718> Ahh.
<h00k> which was cool, and he was interested in attending the Release Party up here
 * twopoint718 does a "/names"
<twopoint718> So if you have a member of the month thing, how would that be selected?
<h00k> by other people that attend the meeting :D
<h00k> This was just a thought I had today, anyway. It's still pretty fresh.
<h00k> nominations and voting, perhaps separated by a month, people could email their activities to the mailing list, and then voting could take place the next month
<twopoint718> I see.
<h00k> Just an idea, anyway.
<h00k> People say they want to be involved...have release parties and fun things
<h00k> buuuuuuuuuut then they don't show up :(
<h00k> or like exigraff, who shows up, says a few words, and gets distracted (I only say this because he's a close personal friend, I'm not attacking him :) )
<exigraff> HI GUYS
<h00k> ^ this guy
<exigraff> Convore.
<h00k> https://convore.com/ ?
<exigraff> yeah, that
<exigraff> in the spirit of let's-add-one-more-medium-because-it-might-change-everything
<h00k> hmm.
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> Which reminds me, actually
<h00k> I hate Facebook...it'd be super-cool if someone wanted to be facebook-announcer for stuff like meetings
<h00k> I can do Identi.ca, twitter,
<h00k> We have an existing group
<exigraff> it might not be a bad idea to join forces with another loco, now that I think of it
<h00k> We have worked with the Ubuntu MN LoCo in the past
<h00k> exigraff: what do you mean, "join forces?"
<exigraff> not indefinitely, but I think if we merge our meetings and enter into a larger group discussion, it may be less of a drag to make things happen in the small group that we have here
<exigraff> if that makes sense
<exigraff> borrow momentum
<exigraff> Ubuntu Midwest
<twopoint718> h00k: I hear you on the "yeah we want the group to do fun activities" but then nobody shows up.
<twopoint718> What's with that?
<h00k> I don't know, but I'm actually doing an interest survey right now that I'll send to the mailing list
<twopoint718> Good.
<h00k> Maybe I can gain some insight to it
<h00k> People seem to *want* to do things...they just don't
<h00k> and I'm not sure why, but if we can pick up on our strengths and use them
<exigraff> the people who voluntarily step up and take point are few and far between
<h00k> ^ this
<exigraff> given our numbers (low) and dispersion (high), every initiative that our loco takes is going to require this kind of person
<twopoint718> Their scheduler is all messed up, they have the priority of linux events set somewhere between ironing their jeans and cleaning the refrigerator
<exigraff> which is why it might not hurt to join up with another loco, one that already has a track record of Doing Things on a regular basis
<exigraff> if only to get into that mindset
<exigraff> collectively
<h00k> exigraff: good luck finding one in the Midwest that isn't Chicago ;)
<exigraff> what's wrong with Chicago?
<h00k> I know Ubuntu MN seems to be in a similar situation
<h00k> exigraff: Nothing, but physical location.
<twopoint718> Chicago's center of gravity would tend to draw things in that direction
<h00k> yep.
<exigraff> oh, pff. physicality is great, but I don't think there's any point in deluding ourselves here
<h00k> Which is why we have this cool thing called the Internet, so that we can converse from geographically diverse locations!
<h00k> like all around Wisconsin
<h00k> if we can focus on what people *are* actually interested, spark some sort of motivation to help or participate,
 * h00k opens a query with tonyyarusso
<h00k> I'll get this survey out to Ubuntu MN, too
<exigraff> even just choosing some other logo/lug/something meeting a month to join - "okay guys, this month we're meeting up with Loco $x to see what we can learn from each other"
<h00k> and I'll publish these results, too.
<exigraff> cool
<h00k> exigraff: also, for that, there's a loco-contacts mailing list that I'm on
<h00k> for that purpose
<exigraff> sweet
<h00k> so, we may have 2 release parties, that's what I got.
<h00k> I don't even think asking any activities for the Global Jam is a good idea :(
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<h00k> er
<h00k> The Ubuntu Global Jam is an incredible opportunity for the Ubuntu community to unite together around the weekend of 1st - 3rd April 2011 to work together to improve Ubuntu. Everyone is able to contribute to the Jam, and everyone is welcome and encouraged to get involved. Curious about how to make a real difference to Ubuntu? This is a great chance to make that difference.
<h00k> there we goes
<exigraff> if it hasn't been done, they should add questionanswering on askubuntu.com to the list of ways to participate
<h00k> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<exigraff> it's not mentioned anywhere there, from what I can se
<exigraff> see
<h00k> exigraff: question/answer, like Support?
<h00k> exigraff: or, what do you mean?
<twopoint718> yeah, I noticed ubuntu's new stackoverflow-ish Q&A site
<h00k> And I don't know if that's "Official" or not, there was a huge mailing list thread about it
<h00k> I'll be honest, because if it's size, I didn't follow closely :(
<h00k> Launchpad has it's Answers section
<exigraff> heh
<exigraff> launchpad
<exigraff> it'd still be a good move to encourage people to visit http://askubuntu.com/unanswered and help out where they can
<exigraff> that's a very objective .. objective
<h00k> Sure, of course it's good to help there, but there's a also places at Launchpad with unanswered questions as well
<h00k> and the IRC channel #ubuntu is always looking for supporters
<h00k> and the forums, and mailing lists,
<exigraff> yep
<twopoint718> <plug>We do have a pretty consistent Ubuntu Hour here in Madison</plug>
<h00k> That's true!
<h00k> sorry, I've been distracted with this form
<h00k> twopoint718: approximately how many do you have attending/month?
<twopoint718> It is usually around 3 or 4.
<twopoint718> Of that 2 or 3 are hosting it (as in me, Doug, Eric, or Brad)
<h00k> twopoint718: yeah...that's still cool, anyway
<h00k> Cool, I think I'm about done with this
<h00k> I'll send it to the mailing list
<twopoint718> I'll look for it.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> aaaaaaaaand
<h00k> sent.
<h00k> twopoint718: thanks for coming, anyway
<ripps> oh crap, I forgot about the meeting
<h00k> ripps: :)
<h00k> YOU'RE FIRED
<h00k> just kidding, welcome
<h00k> ripps: we didn't do much, just that I'm going to have a Release Party in Rhinelander, maybe one in Madison
<dwhitfie> looks like I didn't miss everything...
<h00k> And then I dediced to make an interest form to figure out why people say they want to do stuff but never show up :)
<dwhitfie> sorry, my "main" computer is down...thanks natty
<dwhitfie> hanging at collectd
<h00k> dwhitfie: :/ :(
<ripps> If there was one closer to superior....
<ripps> I wanted to show off my new CR-48
<h00k> ripps: YOU are the one that got one.
<h00k> ripps: I was watching the list :(
<h00k> ripps: jealous.
<ripps> I've already set the thing to developer mode and have started compile programs on my desktop and running them on the cr48
<h00k> of course you have
<ripps> I've got mplayer2 running on, pretty nice.
<ripps> Hopefully google will upgrade the intel drivers so that I can get vaapi
<dwhitfie> I just realized what CR-48 is...sorta...with the GOOG comment
<h00k> dwhitfie: it's that sweet google laptop
<h00k> http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program-cr48.html
<nickmoeck> Sorry about not being here for the meeting
<h00k> nickmoeck: no prob
<nickmoeck> So, I'm expecting to have about 50mbps of extra bandwidth at any given time, possibly more, and I'd like to use that to help out Ubunty
<nickmoeck> *Ubuntu
<nickmoeck> I don't think that would be enough to run a mirror of the entire repo
<nickmoeck> Hmm... maybe it would.  It appears some mirrors are running on 10mbps
<h00k> I have on on 10gb
<nickmoeck> unfortunately, the mirror won't be very helpful for us here in wisconsin, since the server will be located in Texas
<h00k> nickmoeck: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<nickmoeck> Yeah, I was just looking at that
<h00k> I'm using Argonne National Laboratory
<lostson> whew ok baby asleep time for dad to get to work on mimic what did i miss ?
<h00k> lostson: not much :D
<h00k> lostson: I threw out an interest survey to the mailing list, see what kinds of things people are actually interested in
<lostson> yeah saw that come through on my droid
<h00k> cool
<lostson> i will have to go through it my hours got switched so i work til 8 then wife needs to get a nap before she goes to work so its kinda hard to sit down
<h00k> lostson: no problem, I understand, no rush :)
<lostson> just not enough hours in the day
<h00k> I completely agree
<lostson> brb
<lostson> ok there back in mimic
<h00k> :D
<lostson> writing the code and everything is easy its writing the man pages and making good docs that kinda sux : )
<ripps> h00k: about the survey... technically, I don't live in Wi
<ripps> I'll just put twin-ports for now
<antikoa> the meeting was last night wasnt it
<dwhitfie> antikoa: yes
<antikoa> Son of a cursecurse
<dwhitfie> why is natty installing gfortran?
<dwhitfie> what part of ubuntu is in fortran?
<antikoa> just a compiler
<dwhitfie> but why?
<antikoa> i would assume it is a default thing like a c or c++...
<douglasawh> machine 1 of 2 fixed.  The 2nd one now recognizes being plug in·  That's more than it was doing before
<douglasawh> do I need to register a channel to be able to become an op? No one is an op in #musicmanumit and I can't figure out how to become an op
<douglasawh> ok, looks like I do need to register the channel.  I don't understand why it was so hard to find that info though. I've looked a couple times
<douglasawh> hmm, probably just not going to happen with #sportazine
<h00k> ripps: that's okay :)
<h00k> antikoa: yeah, it was, but you didn't miss much
<h00k> antikoa: and then I decided to send out a survey
<douglasawh> natty upgrade time
<h00k> I'm doing a reinstall right now, actually, to test the installer
<douglasawh> no problems with upgrade. yay!
<h00k> awwright
<h00k> douglasawh: ^
<h00k> Greetings
<douglasawh_> computer two of two fixed!  the power button on the other one is loose.  So, I guess it's not "fixed" but I figurd out it will turn on
<douglasawh_> laptop mouse doesn't appear to work, so that's a bummer but it's gigantic so not a real great laptop anyway
<douglasawh_> meh. tossing it. wireless doesn't seem to be working.  I'm not sure if it was Chakra or not, but Chakra worked on another machine...just not sure if it installs all the drivers like ubuntu does.  Too many other things to do.
<h00k> douglasawh_: what wireless card?
<h00k> douglasawh_: and is wireless encrypted?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-18
<nickmoeck> Ugh. I am *very* frustrated right now.  Apparently, SolusVM (which is used for managing OpenVZ containers) does not support Debian. At all.
<nickmoeck> I guess that's one company that won't be getting any money from me.
<mikeputnam> Name my desk fish: http://flic.kr/p/9rgtQa  Ideas so far: "Tester" the betta or "Release Candidate" the betta
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-20
<twopoint718> That was a telecom-intensive discussion today at the Ubuntu Hour!
<joshwebb> is anyone available to answer a Samba questions?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-13
<soaringsky> I have closed the last dapper bugtask :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-14
<h00k> hello
 * Cheesehead drops by merely to generate traffic
<soaringsky> to
<soaringsky> *yo
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-15
<soaringsky> Cheesehead failed to generate much traffic
<Cheesehead> I thought three comments was a wild success for this channel
<soaringsky> lol
<Cheesehead> Ooh! Four now.
<soaringsky> five
<Cheesehead> It's a party!
<soaringsky> how is your ubuntu membership coming along?
<Cheesehead> I got it. I've posted a couple times to Planet Ubuntu, I'm helping out at the Wausau event next week, and keeping Brainstorm tottering along.
<Cheesehead> So I try to stay engaged
<soaringsky> cool
<Cheesehead> Though with the weather nice, who wants to sit around typing?
<soaringsky> yeah, I couldn't believe how warm it was
<soaringsky> just a few weeks ago we had snow
<soaringsky> I guess my ski season is over...
<Cheesehead> Reckon so...
<soaringsky> sunburst semi-officially is done
<Cheesehead> sunburst?
<soaringsky> I barely made it out enough times to justify my season pass
<Cheesehead> Oh, *that* subnurst
<soaringsky> sunburst is a ski hill in kewaskum
<Cheesehead> Some day I must teach the kids to ski...though with expected climate change I suppose waterskiing would be a better choice.
<soaringsky> lol
<soaringsky> one of these days I'll become an ubuntu member...
<soaringsky> I've worked hundreds of bugs in the past week
<Cheesehead> Awesome! I've reopened one that was erroneously pushed to Brainstorm.
<Cheesehead> The Release meeting this week had a lot of nasty Critical bugs.
<soaringsky> recently I cleaned out the dapper and jaunty bugtasks
<Cheesehead> I saw the note about Dapper.
<Cheesehead> Thank you. That was a big, dirty job that nevertheless needed to be done.
<soaringsky> of the 60ish dapper bugtasks, only one was still a valid bug
<soaringsky> ubuntu has tens of thousands of really old bugs that need to be cleaned
<soaringsky> I recently closed a few *breezy* bugs
<Cheesehead> How about you have an Event for the LoCo to attack a pile of them?
<Cheesehead> Every time I ask, people say they're interested in bugs.
<Cheesehead> You caould provide a bit of direction and mentoring
<soaringsky> sure. I'm also gonna pick the brains of #ubuntu-bugs on ways to deal with old bugs
<Cheesehead> If the time is convenient, I'll be here for it.
<soaringsky> we also of thousands of bugs for packages that only exist in hardy, and were later dropped. those bugs will never get fixed
<Cheesehead> So some just need to be tagged, then a script can auto-comment and close them?
<Cheesehead> (or we could get fancy with launchpadlib)
<soaringsky> probably
<soaringsky> but the problem is that every bug is unique
<soaringsky> I could write a script to find hardy-only packages
<Cheesehead> Quite true. I only suggest mass-comments/closings  for specific limited curcumstances.
<soaringsky> you probably do a script to comment on really old bugs and ask if they still exist. set status to incomplete
<Cheesehead> I would be quite annoyed if a bug I files was 'botted.
 * Cheesehead chastises his fumbly fingers for spelling
<soaringsky> true. but in my experience with old bugs, you only hear back is less than 5% of cases
<Cheesehead> Agreed. Been there...
<soaringsky> and you kind of need to know if a bug still exists in order to fix it...
<Cheesehead> True
<Cheesehead> Is Old Bugs the main interest right now?
<soaringsky> for me it is... I'm on a mission
<soaringsky> ubuntu is drowning in bugs
<Cheesehead> I think you should share the mission. Some of us in the LoCo are willing to help.
<soaringsky> definitely
<Cheesehead> Okay, I declare you to be in charge of the WI LoCo Old Bugs Project.
<soaringsky> accepted
<Cheesehead> How about you send a message to the e-mail list "Hey, I'm starting the WI LoCo Old Bugs Project..."
<soaringsky> will do
<Cheesehead> "Join me in IRC on blah day/time, and we'll get started..."
<Cheesehead> "I'll show you the ropes..."
<Cheesehead> "Our goal is to close (achievable number) in (month or year)"
<Cheesehead> I'm quite sure h00k will be happy to bless such a project.
<soaringsky> how bout we all join 5-a-day?
<Cheesehead> An excellent idea!
<Cheesehead> (Though not for me. I wouldn't be able to keep that pace)
<Cheesehead> Some days I can do lots, other days none. I can average a few a day...
<soaringsky> 5-a-day will be great for keeping score
<Cheesehead> Ah, true! I had forgotten about that aspect.
<soaringsky> 5-a-day also lets you do 5/7 days per week, for weekly scores
<Cheesehead> In that case, an even better Idea, and I will join.
<Cheesehead> There. I just joined.
<soaringsky> ttyl
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-16
<twopoint718> MadLUG meeting in Madison, WI tomorrow
<twopoint718> Sundance 608 (Hilldale Shopping Mall) at 1pm
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-17
<Cheesehead> One week until Wausau!
